# What are you doing with your dog?



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Thought it would be interesting to see what everyone is doing with their dogs after reading another thread. You can pick more than one answer.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Thought it would be interesting to see what everyone is doing with their dogs after reading another thread. You can pick more than one answer.


there's no poll hurry up and edit before you run out of time


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark


Schutzhund (Tracking only for the past few months)
Herding
Agility (winter months only)
Zefra


Schutzhund
Herding (when she is a tad older)
Agility (winter months only)
Rally-O/Obedience
We do other things for fun such as dock diving and I hope to add lure coursing as well, I am also hoping to find a fly-ball class for Zefra to join.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> there's no poll hurry up and edit before you run out of time


LOL, sorry, had to think about it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You forgot Search&Rescue or is that going under K9's?

Indra:
Wilderness SAR
French Ring & Schutzhund (if we have time for it)
Obedience (Schutzhund Style)


Yukon:
Obedience
Agility (not actively anymore)
Companion Dog

Judge:
Companion Dog only


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> You forgot Search&Rescue or is that going under K9's?


Either K-9 or Service??


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

So far my votes are just hopes. Our goal is to have her trained as a therapy dog. Think it would be awesome and a great job for her. We will see how she does in the coming months with her next set of classes and her CGC training. The trainer said so far she seems to be a great candidate as long as we can reign in all the extra energy, she is way over the top high energy. Agility starts on 8/27 and I think she will go great. This is our first GSD so I am sure we will dabble in some other things as well but right now these are our serious goals.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper:
Companion and bedwarmer
Obedience/rally
Agility

Rocky:
Companion, bedwarmer, puppy and foster dog assistant trainer.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I voted and indicated I do Schutzhund. And for the record, anyone who can do Schutzhund AND other work/sport activities are superhuman in my view! Bravo!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What is lure coursing? What is French Ring?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

French Ring Sport is really interesting. We've watched it a few times on television. 
North American Ringsport Association

American Kennel Club - Getting Started in Lure Coursing


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar does rally, Kayden might do therapy, depending on if he still enjoys human (stranger) interaction when he's 2. I'll do rally with him too. And then they're just super awesome companions, rally/therapy aren't my focus lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby = Companion only. CGC in the fall and possible therapy dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I chose agility, dock diving and flyball.

I am buying agility equipment to practice with.

My friend and I are going to get into an agility class.

I also want to do dock diving, I just need to locate a place that's close. 

I might get into flyball with my female pup I am getting next year, it looks and sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

We need an other category! They are both first and foremost my companions.

Raven
K9 Nose Work
Foster sister (I consider it a job and she makes it clear that she does too)

Kaiser
K9 Nose Work
Agility
Foster brother (he's the fun one)

That's all we're doing currently but we just joined a training club so lots more to come! Considering trying Treiball (Raven) and Flyball (Kaiser).

In addition to that, we are part of a hiking group and try to go hiking 5-7 miles every Sunday but have had to take a break with the heat.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark
> 
> I hope to add lure coursing as well.


Don't mean to highjack the thread, but you mentionned lure coursing, do you have something set up at home. If you do can you give me an idea of what you have..... this would be the perfect thing for Hawkeye, but I have no idea how to set up a course at home... and of course being in Quebec there's nothing like this anywhere near us...

Thanks


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin and I are currently working toward Schutzhund titles, we're looking to take the TDI test this month so he can start doing therapy work, and i've started working him around the farm in hopes of trying some herding. Also looking into a CD, perhaps at least after the BH.

Shade I would love to do schutzhund with also, I think she'd be excellent for OB and agility, she's still young so we're just taking it day by day.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny:
1. Flyball
2. Rally
3. Therapy Dog Test this Saturday (fingers crossed)

Jazz
1. Tracking
2. Agility in Fall


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since I have multiple dogs I had multiple answers. 
Nike is retired at this point, but she did SchH, tracking and PP, pet.
Alexis has pretty much always been a pet though she has done some scent work.
Vala - SchH, PP, tracking, pet
Deja - SchH/IPO, tracking, obedience, pet
Donovan - SchH/IPO, tracking, obedience, pet
Elena - well, being a puppy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser, retired long ago - SchH and PP
Nara - some SchH early on, she washed out and has been "retired" for more than a decade to become a pet with solid obedience but nothing more
Raven - SchH, PP, SDA, rally, obedience, tracking
Della - SchH, SDA, rally, tracking
Wulf - SchH, SDA, rally, obedience, tracking
Heidi - SchH, rally, obedience, tracking, possibly SDA and maybe some dock diving for fun in the future
Jazz - SchH, probably rally and other obedience and maybe SDA in the future
All are also pets of course.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya - "Retired" from formal competition and now a pet (some tracking for fun, plenty of exercise) but she has done rally obedience, agility, SDA obedience, CGC (three times), passed TDI, passed TT, UKC Champion (conformation), AHBA herding instinct (passed, recommended).

Nikon - Has titled in SDA tracking, SDA obedience, SDA protection, SchH BH, CPE agility, UKC lure coursing, UKC Champion (conformation), UKC dock diving, and SG2 highest SV conformation rating (13 months). He is nearly trained through SchH3 (need a side transport in protection and a send out in obedience) and is trained through Rally Excellent though we have yet to trial b/c I hate paying the entry fees. We are continuing training for SchH titles, SDA obedience and protection titles, dock diving, and the lure coursing CAX. He also passed two herding tests, the CGC, and will be taking the TT this month. Also is like a "mascot" for my DH's elementary school so he does demos for kids and walks in parades to promote the school.

Pan - Right now training for SchH and will hopefully branch into lure coursing, dock diving, and agility later on. Possibly SDA but depends on his temperament as he matures. Also is like a "mascot" for my DH's elementary school so he does demos for kids and walks in parades to promote the school.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Lukas is companion only.

Jaxon 
1. PSA
2. Hopefully adding Tracking.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Considering trying Treiball (Raven) .


OMG Annie has killed more body balls than I want to think about! I started doing Treiball with her but I didn't have the patience for it. Harley thought it was beneath him. 

She loves the balls though! I bought the Altus Body Balls on a close out sale at Olympia Sport for some ridiculous low price. (normal price was 25.00, I got some for $14 and then some for $7) I need to find some that are a little sturdier, she's really rough with them.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

We got Nero as a companion/pet. Of course though we did teach him all the basic ob. And other little jobs for him to keep his mind ticking over.

I never ever thought I would love anything as much as I love him...! :wub: I have said to my fiancee before (I think I probably love Nero more than you) Ha ha ha, He's reply. (yeah and don't I know it) Ha ha ha...!

(All in joke) I Love my little family..:wub:


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My dog is in agility and level 3 obedience.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike - SchH. Just starting flyball. Dock diving? (He has only done it three times).

Dottie - Agility and flyball. Maybe disc dog in the future.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I wish I had the time to do much with my dog right now other than train him at home and etc. But I don't. When I do, though, I want to go for agility classes and eventually competition.
Though I'm wondering if that's going to be possible with my current dog, as he is nowhere near reliable offleash. _The_ single most frustrating thing about him. Otherwise, he's a good dog. I need to get him out in public more often, though, so I can have him as well trained there as he is at home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lets see, 
Current dogs:
Jenna, Rally and Agility training -- not titled
Babs, Obedience, Rally, and herding
Heidi, Rally, Conformation, but will probably go into obedience soon
Tori, Rally
Odessa -- has schutzhund, but will do obedience with her and maybe Rally
Milla, Rally
Ninja, Rally
Joy, Rally, Agility training, Conformation, will do obedience and possibly Therapy
Bear, Rally and obedience and maybe herding in October
Dolly, Rally

Previous:
Frodo - nothing
Dubya - obedience training
Arwen -- obedience, Rally, and therapy work
Rushie --obedience training, Rally and therapy test.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> French Ring Sport is really interesting. We've watched it a few times on television.
> North American Ringsport Association
> 
> American Kennel Club - Getting Started in Lure Coursing


We are absolute beginners at this point. Done it three or four times now. For now it's a very slow process because SAR training is what I'm concentrating on, however I do train the obedience part at home and hopefully the trainer will be better pleased next time.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I answered "Companion" only because we have already try a lot of different sports with Phenix (obedience, agility, freestyle etc.) but we did it only for fun! We do not compete, we do those sports a few time per year, just for fun.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Elsa:
- Rally, OB
- Agility
- SAR 
- Attempted SchH...she washed out due to her lack of "enthusiam" for protection work

Medo:
- Lure coursing (  -- controversy and all!)
- SAR #1 priority
- OB
- SchH or French Ring.....depending on how the SAR stuff comes along, will also do one of these sports. Train mostly at a French Ring club now, but love SchH and go out there a lot too. Right now just working on developing his grip and not on where to bite so I could go either direction right now.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache & Kiya companion only
I would like to do more with Lakota. We haven't gotten past the obedience part yet so one day I hope to at least do an obedience or rally event. Until she gets the obedience part down I can forget about agility.


----------



## candyy (Aug 11, 2011)

I want to try Schutzhund with my boy. I'm not sure whether or not he's the 'type' for it, but I'm going to get an evaluation and find out! Oh yeah, but another problem is I cannot find a club near me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i picked companion but being a good
companion entails a lot.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

competitive obedience (AKC)
tracking (AKC)
dock diving (DockDogs)

also took agility for fun, might take it again. May take a nosework class this fall. Also want to try herding.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i picked companion but being a good
> companion entails a lot.


Sure does and it's IMHO the most important job they have!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Mason does therapy work. I compete with him in agility and dock diving, and he should be titled in both by the end of the year. 
For fun, we do flyball (hopefully may compete someday!), nosework, and will be getting into herding next summer. I have also thought about getting into rally with him, but haven't had the extra time as I am kept busy between agility and dock diving. 

Ivy, she is not only a companion, but a wonderful hiking buddy and much more! I don't compete with her in anything as she has very bad hips.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Seven people voted that their dog is trained in Personal Protection. 

I'm curious as to what people consider Personal Protection training?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

ScHh ROCKS!! Killian loves it!! <3


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm doing...
Competitive OB
Schutzhund
DockDogs
Therapy Work
with my dog. I'd like to get into some ring training but there isn't a club close enough so we stick with Schutzhund!


----------

